# These people need to get a job



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

From Pioneer Planet (local newspaper):

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) — Demonstrators are stopping traffic on Interstate-35W near downtown Minneapolis.

Some protesters are fast-food workers asking for higher wages and union rights. Others are protesting a grand jury's decision not to charge a white police officer in the chokehold death of a black man in New York.

KSTP-TV reported the demonstrators were marching north on Interstate 35W. At one point, the demonstrators lay down and climbed on barriers.

Traffic was unable to move while demonstrators blocked the busy interstate Thursday.


I suspect there are some PETA people and other "what-the-hell-got-nothing-better-to-do" folks out there too.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> From Pioneer Planet (local newspaper):
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - Demonstrators are stopping traffic on Interstate-35W near downtown Minneapolis.
> 
> ...


They have jobs just not very good ones


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

NAH. They need to have their butts rolled down the street with 150-175 lbs of water pressure from a 2 1/2 inch line by the fired dept!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It starts at 3:50

Find a better job. Mickey D's is not a career? Dude, where's my car?

Churchill Toad Mine clearing flail post WW2:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Amazing how much time a person has if he/she don't waste it on having a job.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This is the 3rd demonstration I've heard of like this. Blocking major traffic. Where's the cops?
that has to be illegal.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

james m said:


> it starts at 3:50
> 
> find a better job. Mickey d's is not a career? Dude, where's my car?
> 
> Churchill toad mine clearing flail post ww2:


oh shit!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have to admit Michael Brown deserved to get shot, but Erik Garner did not deserve to die for selling a single cigarette. The officer probably should not have used a choke hold and they probably should have provided medical attention immediately. The law they were enforcing is the biggest problem with the case. I watched the video and the police did not seem to waste much time talking to the suspect before they got physical.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My step son, without getting into details, at 24 told me he won't get out of bed for less than 16 an hour !


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> My step son, without getting into details, at 24 told me he won't get out of bed for less than 16 an hour !


Is he employed? If so, no harm no foul. If not I would punch him in the head while saying: "There asshat. I knocked you out for free."


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry Jimb but he didn't die for selling a single cigarette he died because he refused to comply with an officers demand and fought the officer to his death. Guys with heart conditions, azma and diebetes probably ought to comply with police officers doing their job like everyone else.



jimb1972 said:


> I have to admit Michael Brown deserved to get shot, but Erik Garner did not deserve to die for selling a single cigarette. The officer probably should not have used a choke hold and they probably should have provided medical attention immediately. The law they were enforcing is the biggest problem with the case. I watched the video and the police did not seem to waste much time talking to the suspect before they got physical.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They got beds at homeless shelters.



Jeep said:


> My step son, without getting into details, at 24 told me he won't get out of bed for less than 16 an hour !


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Sorry Jimb but he didn't die for selling a single cigarette he died because he refused to comply with an officers demand and fought the officer to his death. Guys with heart conditions, azma and diebetes probably ought to comply with police officers doing their job like everyone else.


He died because an officer used a tactic that is not approved of for the reason that it may cause death. I was required to learn PPCT in a previous career and I can say for certain that the hold used by the officer was not taught, at least not in the state of Nebraska. Have you watched the video?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

He died from being stupid.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unfortunately some people are so worthless that I wouldn't hire them even if they were volunteering or paying me by the hour.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I watched the video. He died because he resisted. Or do you blame the gun for going off that killed M. Brown? Brown, Martin, and this guy in NYC all brought death upon themselves. Blaming the killer is like blaming the gun to me. In each of these cases the "gun" (metaphorically) would not have gone off if the THUG had not been a THUG.



jimb1972 said:


> He died because an officer used a tactic that is not approved of for the reason that it may cause death. I was required to learn PPCT in a previous career and I can say for certain that the hold used by the officer was not taught, at least not in the state of Nebraska. Have you watched the video?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> From Pioneer Planet (local newspaper):
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - Demonstrators are stopping traffic on Interstate-35W near downtown Minneapolis.
> 
> ...


Snakes also do this, they are cold blooded!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ripon said:


> They got beds at homeless shelters.


"Then let them die and decrease the surplus population!"
- Ebenezer Scrooge

.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't get why they're protesting in Minnesota, when the guys were killed elsewhere. I mean, the MN cops haven't killed anyone lately. jeez. Go somewhere else to protest. If I was on my way home from work, and there were protesters on the road, I would just think "Hmm. Less wear and tear on my tires." and go for it.::redsnipe:::twisted:


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Get a compost truck and hurl rotten cabbages, tomatoes...pineapples at them.. A public shaming is in order


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> Get a compost truck and hurl rotten cabbages, tomatoes...pineapples at them.. A public shaming is in order


That would make a mess. But hell, this is Minnesota. It's not like we don't have a few snowplows sitting around!


----------

